# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  % السلام عليكم .. عدنا %

## لعوتة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أحبابي في المنبر
إنشاء الله الجميع بخير
انقطعنا عن المنبر فترة طويلة لكن نعدكم باننا عائدون إنشاء الله..
*

----------


## بلة خورشيد

*حباب الصفوة لعوته..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياهلا وغلا بالبارع لعوته
ولله ايام يازعيم
                        	*

----------

